# Discussing with DP



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Well i thought i could give some advice to some of you...So i made this post.I bet we all experience the listening of that f***ing voice which is trying to wear us down...I'll write down some answers i've used and helped me,hope work for you too.So
when that voice comes along again,you can make it shut it up.

*DP*:What the hell is this??!?!I am truly lost,there's no hope etc.
*A*:Calm down.As long as I have control of my body,you will never rule my life.
*DP*:What you experience is supernatural,you're being possesed,you're the chosen one etc.
*A*:Sure.And I am the king of Mithril.
*DP*:You'll never get rid of this.Your fate is sealed.This will never improve/become any better.
*A*:Your empty threats do not worry me.I'll take my chances.
*DP*:My life was excellent.Then DP came along and fucked it all.
*A*:Life was a bitch even before DP.In fact nothing really changed.Things don't change;you change your way
of view,as the saying goes.It just happened,unluckily for me,to have this damned feeling.
*DP*:Who am I?Why do I exist?Why me is me?
*A*:Nobody has answered that.And noone ever will.So,would you mind let me drink my coffe?








*DP*:Try as long as you want,it's pointless.You will never win.
*A*:Even so.You can't harm me.So what?I'll keep trying.I've got nothing to lose....
"Such a mad hope but he believes it.Against Asia's all hordes;against all odds,
we can still make it.We can hold the Hot Gates.WE CAN WIN!"
Taken from 300 film PPPPPPP
*DP*:We humans have come from an other dimension,and all these things we see around is somekinda virtual reality.
*A*:I don't really care.I want to live my life.

Enough for now.Copy-pasted these right away from my mind discussionHope it helps someone.
I'll continue posting answers.


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

nice dude nice. ^___________________________^ it's also proved that, if when you are getting obsessive thoughts you laugh and say ''shut up'' to them and do that everytime you get one it will eventually subside.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Do not hesitate posting your own!


----------

